# NOT MKIV PICS, but you must seeeeeeee thisss :) new A3 :) similar Golf V look to the rims



## anderson (May 28, 2002)

seeeeeeeeee yahhhhhhhhh


----------



## ninja_van1sh (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: NOT MKIV PICS, but you must seeeeeeee thisss  new A3  similar Golf ... (anderson)*

umm i dont get it







thats the new a3/s3 body....not to mention that thier is a golf/jetta V forum


----------



## gtijba (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: NOT MKIV PICS, but you must seeeeeeee thisss  new A3  similar Golf ... (ninja_van1sh)*

It looks nice.. but personally i think our vdubs have one of the best designs in their class.


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: NOT MKIV PICS, but you must seeeeeeee thisss  new A3  similar Golf ... (gtijba)*

Moved t the A3/S3 forum.


----------



## NtAsp2.8 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: NOT MKIV PICS, but you must seeeeeeee thisss  new A3  similar Golf ... (anderson)*

I dig that interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

